# Scissors for Fly Tying



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been tying some pompano jigs and some basic flies with minimal equipment...I'm really enjoying it, but it's apparent to me that good equipment could make it much better. I need a good pair of scissors that wont break the bank. I almost bought a pair of white river all purpose scissors from BP Friday, but decided to ask you guys first. Suggestions?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lo...pose-scissors-4~p~cb231/?filterString=s~loon/


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Wish I would have seen those when I ordered my Lamson two weeks ago, then I would have free shipping with the reel.
Currently my open blue handle Anvils are my favorite. Took a while to get used to the open handles but like'm now.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Unless you are trying to shape deer hair, a cheap all purpose like what T Bone posted will be fine. Those BPS will work as well. Yes, better scissors will be appreciated when cutting materials, or for fine trimming on smaller flies, but the El Cheapos work well enough, imo.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought a cheap, small pair of fiskars titanium. Got them at hobby lobby or maybe walmart. I do have a couple pair bought from
Fly shops over the years but the fiskars have stayed sharp longer and were cheaper.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I use the Dr. Slick scissors and I really like them. I thought about getting a different size and trying out the Loons but haven't bit the bullet yet.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Any of the tungsten carbide blade scissors are ideal. The dr slick scissors are ok. in general the TC blades retain their sharpness much better than the cheapies.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I like the 4 inch embroidery scissors from gingher. They are about $20. My wife makes quilts and has more money tied up in sewing machines and tools than I do in boats and fishing gear. She swears by these ginghers. She likes Clauss also but claims these last longer and are easier to sharpen. Her heavy scissors are made by Shun.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Google tungsten carbide iris scissors on eBay. You can ditch the name brand and get nice scissors that will hold up well without spending too much.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a couple flavors of the Slick's, and a pair of Loon they've all worked fine. I do think the Loon has the edge but only very slightly (could be just me)
For hair I like scissors with micro serrations, it helps keep the hair from running towards the end of the scissors when cutting. You can make a cheap pair of awesome deer hair scissors with a serrating file. 
These were cheap flea market scissors like 2$ filed by hand, and they make shaping cuts better than my expensive ones. Also use them for trimming lead wire.... Etc
View attachment 3728


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Good point LH forgot to mention I really like the serrated version for the reason you described.


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions, all very helpful. I just ordered a pair of the Loon 4". I think those will be perfect for what I need them for!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a pair of Fiskars for cutting heavy stuff and three different sizes of Dr. Slick's for the detail work and smaller stuff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just go to your local fly shop and buy what you feel will work within your budget.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

FiskArs for dirty work like cutting mono or maybe beadchain( shh don't tell people). I resharpeb my fiskars with a cheap knife/scissor sharpener that I have attached.

I get most of mine fromSierra trading post Dr. slick or loon for the rest.

I think the loons and dr. Slicks are of equal quality.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Helpful discussion, guys! - I have some friends who are into quilting - may ask them.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Speaking of scissors, I've always liked my Thompson ICE but cant find any new ones.


----------



## Skinny_fly (Aug 28, 2015)

as 'hookemdano' and "crboggs" said small walmart fiskars. cheap, quality, and do the same job as $25-40 tying scissors.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm sure they do. A Pfleuger medalist holds line just like a Tibor. Im partial to my Thompson's because they fit over my finger and fit in my palm well while I tie. They look kind of like Anvils


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I got the loon 4" razor scissors and I love them. feel well built and cut better than my Dr. Slicks


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a pair of Westcott titanium scissors that were recommended to me by the local fly shop. So far these are the best I've used. Tried orvis and Dr slick, I'm sold on the Westcott.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

Good run down here:






Can't believe he doesn't sharpen, and I don't agree that serrated scissors don't work a little differently. Though for the extra stability, you give up a lot of cutting power as you can only sharpen one edge.

Most important thing to me is knowing how to sharpen scissors which is a heck of a lot easier than tying flies. I use a Spyderco Triangle, but pretty much any crock stick sharpener will work if you tip it to the right angle. Crock sticks will sharpen carbide (or worst case you can rub on a little diamond paste). Don't wait too long to sharpen them. These tools really just hone edges, so if you wait too long to touch them up, you may loose your confidence in your sharpening long before the job is done. If you dress them when they first fall off, you may only need a half dozen or so passes. 

I don't really care about brands, they are all made in some place like india. Online I have bought thinning and cutting shears in a nice case, for as little as 3 dollars. So the mark-up is pretty steep on fly-ting scissors. But it is worth picking up tying scissors from a store since to me the handling qualities are by far the most important feature. I have never found the right scissors for me, which would be offset, large, narrow wire loops, with appropriate to the job beef and points.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

I got mine from my favorite hair cutting shop. 

They always have a couple pairs they don't use any more. I offered to buy, but they said just take em.

Hair dressers old out of use scissors are way .......way nicer than anything you'll overpay for at a fly shop.


And if that isn't an option:


http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=p...68%7Ciid%3A1&_sop=15&rt=nc&rt=nc&_pgn=9&rt=nc


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

Those are very similar to the sets I got averaging for around 5 dollars. Some where higher some were lower. I was buying just before Christmas, when there are a lot of bid set with no minimum that weren't getting hit.

But those blades are for the most part pretty thick, even for hair cutting shears. And some of them were dullish. Fine for me as I can sharpen, and I was buying them as stocking stuffers for my daughters. I wouldn't use any of the shears I have bought, including the main pair I paid 60 dollars for, for fly tying.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

One way to make absolutely sure your scissors last is to invest in a pair of these Kobalt Wire Snips for cutting bead chain. Seven bucks at Lowe's. 

They're also great for heavy mono - which doesn't dull your edges so much as loosens the joint when the material scissors "roll over" when you apply pressure. Clipping Eye Stems, Weedguards, and Leader Butt sections will be a whole lot easier.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

Rod_Gentry said:


> I wouldn't use any of the shears I have bought, including the main pair I paid 60 dollars for, for fly tying.


That is probably true, but they could be used for heavy trimming like hair cutting. I just don't have that use for them.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Rock the Doc


----------

